# Qué opinión merece este circuito?



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 29, 2007)

Hola, me preguntaba que opinion merece este circuito:







Los unicos datos que no se dan son la bobina, el transistor y el varicap... bueno yo le pondría un transistor bc548 y un varicap bb106... la bobina no se... la haría de 7 vueltas y probaría luego.

Ya tengo el circuito impreso diseñado en papel... pero antes de pasarlo a la plaqueta queria conocer diferentes opiniones.

Ademas de poder ajustarse con un potenciometro y mostrarse listo para conectar un sintetizador pll, leí por ahi que este tipo de circuitos no tienen mucho lio con los armonicos.

Tengo a medio armar un amplificador de 6w y por eso quisiera lograr que el transmisor me de 500mw.


----------



## Dano (Jul 30, 2007)

A ese esquemático lo vi en otro lado, no me acuerdo donde pero lo vi, el circuito parece estar bien, te aconsejo agregarle un regulador a la entrada de corriente para tener más estabilidad en la frecuencia.

Por la potencia no te preocupes mucho, primero siempre tiene que estar presente la estabilidad.

Saludos

Edito: Yo a ese circuito no lo e armado


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 31, 2007)

este circuito estaba dando vueltas por este foro... si fue en un post que puse como ejemplo de diferentes tipos de moculacion, ya no está... lo edité.


----------



## VichoT (Jul 31, 2007)

Holas.Dj_Glenn.el cto me parece bn y funcional aunke la potencia de salida creo ke es baja por la resistencia en el colector podrias probar (una vez ke te funcione) reemplazar esta resistencia por un Choke de RF.y concuerdo con Dano en ke deberias de agregarle un regulador pero de tension no de corriente.

Respecto al amplificador de 6w ke mencionas   es para el audio o RF?? si es para Rf podrias postearlo para tenermo please  ...me interesa.

BYE!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 31, 2007)

Este es el lineal que tengo entre manos: http://es.geocities.com/allcircuits/lineal6w.htm


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 31, 2007)

Mas que un bc547 mejor 2n2222 o un bf494 que son faciles de localizar.
Un regulador o un zener para la tension de varicap no estaria de mas.
Si le añades una simple etapa separadora mejor que mejor, bajas impedancias y te evitas problemas por sobrecarga que afectan al oscilador. Un separador puede ser tan simple como el tipico amplificador de BF de poca ganancia, en principio deberias tener una onda de aproximadamente 1 V, por eso te digo que con poca ganancia, el tema es bajar al maximo la impedancia para poderlo acoplar a un lineal y separar el lineal de oscilador.


----------



## VichoT (Ago 1, 2007)

Holas.DJ_Glenn. gracias por el cto. estan sencillo ke parece de mentira jajaja. aun tengo problemas al calcular las impedancias de entrada delos amplificador pero tiopepe tiene razon es necesario adaptar las impedancias para un mejor desenpeño y la etapa aisladora la cumple em lineal ke propones asi mas kedara  mucho mas estable ke si estubiera solo.

Respecto al armado del lineal la parte de entrada no creo ke merezca muchas notas, no parace ser tan critica la salida es otro cuento aunke no es muy dificil ajustarla   pero el filtro PI debe kedar perfecto para ke la señal slaga limpia y no tengas problemas con tus vecinos  o con tu misma TV o radio.creo seria mas practico añadirle trimers en paralelo a los condensos ke forman el filtro para poder cuadrarte con la bobina (por mucho ke kieras no conseguiras el valor de inductancia deseado)
auke te repito no es dificil ajustarlos y una vez listo no tendras problemas y podras enviar al aire todo lo ke kieras.

Suerte.

BYE!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 5, 2007)

Ok, no encuentro el cd con los drivers del scanner, pero quería compartir el diseño del circuito impreso así que cuando lo pueda digitalizar, se los pondré. Una cosa más, hay tres condensadores de 1µF: uno es electrolítico... y los otros dos?


----------



## Dano (Ago 5, 2007)

son no polarizados, pueden ser de poliester.

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 8, 2007)

Hola, bueno, no encontré el cd del scanner, pero para peor, tampoco encontré el cable... asi que me tomé el trabajito de dibujar en la compu lo mismo que tengo en papel. La hoja que usé es cuadriculada, cada cuadricula tiene 5mm*5mm. Se que debería usar papel milimetrado, pero para el caso es buena solución.

El impreso me quedó de 7*4.5cm. Donde dice entrada, se conecta el audio o lo que se le quiera meter... en +v se conecta la alimentación... y donde está la 'Y', esa es la salida de rf. Espero se entienda mi dibujito.


----------



## VichoT (Ago 9, 2007)

Holas.DJ_Glenn. sta bien hecho tu PCB bien ordenado (algo aloke aspiro desde hac  tiempo jajaja)  una sola pregunta porke tenes 2 resistencias y 2 condensadores en paralelo en el emisor de Q1???


BYE!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 9, 2007)

Hola, VichoT, ya corregí el error del post anterior... la imagen tiene bien todas las pistas ahora.

Como seguramente este transmisor no entregará suficiente potencia para excitar el emplificador de 6w que le quiero poner, se puede recurrir a un 'buffer stage' que no es otra cosa más que un amplificador que sirve para excitar etapas posteriores.

Me tomé la libertad de cortar a la mitad éste transmisor y aprovechar la etapa amplificadora (no lo he probado aún, pero no hay muchas posibilidades de que no funcione). Adjunto el circuito 'ya cortado':


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 9, 2007)

Una cosa más VichoT, a decir verdad, el PCB que hice no está tan bien ordenado como decis... si estuviera bien ordenado aprovecharía todo el espacio  en desuso... pero quise hacerlo lo más simple posible, y por eso le doy comodidad a la disposición de los componentes (la diferencia hubiera sido de 1cm mas o menos). Tampoco quiero que las pistas esten muy cerca unas de otras... y no tengo paciencia para dibujar con una fibra indeleble sobre la placa (es el sistema que uso... ya probaré el de traspaso de toner) el plano de masa. Para colaborar un poco a la prolijidad práctica, las medidas las tomé con un calibre, y marqué con un punto antes de perforar. El corte lo hice con una guillotina (muy prolijo este sistema por cierto).

Antes de llegar a este PCB, lo dibujé varias veces... mis tres criterios fueron simples:
1ero: Todos, o la mayoría de los componentes deben respetar la misma orientación.
2do: El PCB tiene que ser simple y lo más pequeño posible (porque solo me quedaba una placa de 10*10cm y no tengo tiempo de ir a comprar más).
3ero: el potenciómetro debe ser facilmente accesible (desde un panel a ser posible).


----------



## Cesar Mundaca Alarcon (Ago 11, 2007)

hola:

Te comento que tienes que blindar la etapa del oscilador y modulador en una caja metalica y desde ahi realizar la pruebas y los ajustes, lo ideal seria que ajustaras con una radio con frecuencia digital para dejarlo enclabado el PLL y no te produsca que se desplace, o interfiera en otra frecuencia.
El circuito le falta un pre de salida, el cual puedes colocar un 2N2222 carcasa metalica para levantar un poco mas la señal, y colocarle un filtro pasa banda a la salida.


 Atte.


----------



## VichoT (Ago 11, 2007)

Holas.Cesar Mundaca Alarcon.muy de acuerdo con el blindaje, la sintonizacion con uan radio digital y el amplificador de salida.lo ke  te discuto esla necesidad de un filtro pasa banda ala salida si bien se necesita de un filtro paar eliminar los armonicos basta con un filtro paso bajo. es ams facil de montar y ajustar.

Recuerda ke en este montaje no estas multiplicando la frecuencia para llegar alos 100MHZ sino ke la generas directamente asi ke frecuencias o señales de una menor frecuencia a 100Mhz(por dar un ejemplo).

BYE!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 14, 2007)

Hola... bueno... veran... hoy terminé de montar el transmisor y no funcionó. no hace nada de nada.

Normalmente uso este circuito para tener una idea al menos de si el transmisor funciona o no:






El instrumento que le tengo conectado es un tester... pero esta vez la aguja no se mueve para nada (ni en la escala de 0.25v).

Segun veo, todo está en orden. Solo que reemplazé la resistencia de 330 ohms por una de 370. El resto tal cual... hasta encontré los condensadores cerámicos de 1µ (104). Voy a probar cambiar el transistor. De más está decir que alimentación tiene.


----------

